# SRIRACHA LIME TACOS



## Sowsage (Mar 4, 2020)

Yep another thread from me about tacos lol! Last night was taco Tuesday. Last week we had shrimp scampi and I had another bag of shrimp in the freezer so I decided on shrimp tacos. Ive never done tacos with shrimp before so this was something new for me. Sunday i did the hens and ribs. The ribs had a sweet chilli rub that I really liked so I decided to go the same on the shrimp but then add a little heat. And of course I'm a big fan of lime and cilantro on my tacos. So here is what I came up with

Started out making some chilli lime slaw.
1/2 bag of pre shredded cabbage mix
2Tbls Dukes mayo
1 Tbls lime juice
1 Tbls sugar
1tsp kosher salt
1tsp BADIA chilli &lime (really good stuff )
	

		
			
		

		
	
















Then some sriracha sauce for topping
1/4 cup Dukes mayo
1/4 cup sour cream
1.5 Tbls siracha sauce
1tsp lime juice
	

		
			
		

		
	











Now to season the shrimp. I used the same sweet chilli seasoning I used on the ribs I made Sunday. Its real good stuff. Tossed the shrimp with olive oil and the seasoning then let them sit for a little while to take on the flavors.
	

		
			
		

		
	











Next step was son avacado. Sliced up then seasons with salt,pepper,garlic powder and cummin.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Shrimp skewers ready for the grill!
	

		
			
		

		
	







I had the grill running hot so I could get a little char on them without over cooking. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then I assembled the tacos. I put the slaw down first then the shrimp and avacado slices. Drizzle a little of the sriracha sauce then garnished with just a little cilantro and cotija cheese.
	

		
			
		

		
	











And here is a close up shot.
	

		
			
		

		
	







They were really good. I'll definitely do shrimp again for tacos. The flavor was nice ..a hint of lime with some heat and a little sweet . the fat from the avacado and the crunch of the slaw made for a real nice texture as well. Another successful taco tuesday! Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2020)

Boy that looks absolutely awesome!
Everything you used, I like, I bet it tasted fantastic!
Al


----------



## xray (Mar 4, 2020)

Those look great Travis! I’m a huge shrimp taco fan. Yours look superb!


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 4, 2020)

That's some danged fine looking Tacos-n-Slaw... YUM!
Like!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 4, 2020)

Looks delicious. We do shrimp tacos alot in the summer.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 4, 2020)

Wow!  Looks incredible.


----------



## Omnivore (Mar 4, 2020)

I'd pay good money for those!!!


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 4, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Boy that looks absolutely awesome!
> Everything you used, I like, I bet it tasted fantastic!
> Al


 Thanks Al! All the flavors in these tacos went together perfect. We really enjoyed them!


xray said:


> Those look great Travis! I’m a huge shrimp taco fan. Yours look superb!


Thanks xray! I really liked the shrimp! 


chilerelleno said:


> That's some danged fine looking Tacos-n-Slaw... YUM!
> Like!


Thanks chile! First time ive made these. The slaw was perfect for these!


TNJAKE said:


> Looks delicious. We do shrimp tacos alot in the summer.


Thanks TNJAKE! I cant wait for summer. These would be great on a hot day !


5GRILLZNTN said:


> Wow!  Looks incredible.


 Thanks 5GRILLZNTN! I appreciate it!


Omnivore said:


> I'd pay good money for those!!!


 Thanks Omnivore!


----------



## BKING! (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 4, 2020)

BKING! said:


> Thanks for the recipe!


BKING! Your welcome! Play around with it. If you like more heat add some more sriracha to the sauce. They way I made it I would say was a medium to light heat. Just enough for a little tingle.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 4, 2020)

Those look awesome!


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 4, 2020)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Those look awesome!


Thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 4, 2020)

Looks awesome travis! Another one bookmarked,  pretty soon you're gonna have your own chapter in my bookmarks. 

Ryan


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 4, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks awesome travis! Another one bookmarked,  pretty soon you're gonna have your own chapter in my bookmarks.
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan! This one is definitely worth bookmarking if your into shrimp tacos. First time ive made these but wont be the last! Let me know if you try them out and if you made any changes that you liked.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 4, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Thanks Ryan! This one is definitely worth bookmarking if your into shrimp tacos. First time ive made these but wont be the last! Let me know if you try them out and if you made any changes that you liked.


Will do! Never had them before either but they sure look good, worth trying

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 4, 2020)

Y.U.M.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 4, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Y.U.M.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for the like indaswamp!


----------

